

Naming Names: Rushdie Wins Facebook Fight - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/15/technology/hiding-or-using-your-name-online-and-who-decides.html?ref=global-home

======
asdfasdghasdf
Just wait until they find "Sal Bass"

